# Temp Control - My Latest Build



## RegionRat (Dec 10, 2012)

I live just outside of Chicago. Winter is here and the area I have been doing fermenting has been in the lower to mid 60's.

I have been reading the pros and cons of the methods you all use to control carboy temps. I will not get in to the merits of any of those methods. There is plenty of discussion here already. I am going to explain what I did and why.

First off, I am a professional Firefighter with over 23 years service so the risk of fire is of the up most importance to me. I also wanted to keep it as pocket friendly as possible, and something anyone can do. Here is what I did.

I went to _Tractor Supply_ and picked up a 40 gallon livestock watering tub (under $40 out the door)





I then read up on tropical fish and temp management. 


Amazon supplied me with; AquaTop Aquarium Heater - 300W ($16.99 delivered), and Aquatop Aquarium 80GPH Submersible Pump ($8.50 delivered). 

The suction cups on both would not stick to the textured surface of the tub. I found a piece of old composite counter top and used a few stainless steel screws, nuts, and washers to attach it to the inside of the tube.





I then stuck the heater and pump to the smooth surface. The pump is there to circulate the water so there are no cool spots.




I filled it to the min water level on the heated and let it go a few days. No leaks and Temp stayed at the setting on the heater.

I then put in 6 gal kit Merlot that is clearing, a 5 gal carboy of Cranberry still fermenting (SG 1.020), and my first batch of Dragon Blood. They have been in the water bath for 2 days and are holding nicely between 78 and 80deg.









The heater I chose is rated at 300W. The manufacturer says it is good for 100 gal. If you wanted to save a few bucks one could buy a smaller heater. I didn't, thinking the one I chose would not have to work as hard to maintain temp.

I am sure this could be done this a cut off plastic drum, garbage can, or a kegger tub for a single fermenter and carboy. The tub will hold 4 carboys but I only have 3 things going now.

Any input good or bad would be appreciated, just dont beat me up too much..

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2012)

RR, great idea! There are a few other folks on here doing exactly the same thing and I think it's awesome. I agree with you on getting the larger heater. Was that a goldfish a saw swimming around?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Another idea...why not just use a chest freezer? Pull the defrost drain plug when your done then turn the freezer back on and do your cold stabilizing. LOL


----------



## Thig (Dec 10, 2012)

This way he can make wine until the cows come home. Hahaha. Just kidding, RR, I like it.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 11, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Another idea...why not just use a chest freezer? Pull the defrost drain plug when your done then turn the freezer back on and do your cold stabilizing. LOL



I didnt consider a chest freezer. I am sure it would work just fine. As I am new to this I have not gotten to the stage of my education where I would try to cold stabilize. I will be getting there soon.

I will have to say that the temp does not vary more then 2deg. For only spending around $70 total I think I have a winner.


@ Thig, good one!


RR


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 11, 2012)

I do basically the same thing but I do not have the heater vertically in the water. I have it just laying in the tub. I use a storage bin large enough for two carboys or buckets. I have a pump but have not used it lately. Probably need to drag that out.

I like the thermometer idea there. Gotta get me one. Thanks


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 11, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I do basically the same thing but I do not have the heater vertically in the water. I have it just laying in the tub. I use a storage bin large enough for two carboys or buckets. I have a pump but have not used it lately. Probably need to drag that out.
> 
> I like the thermometer idea there. Gotta get me one. Thanks



I had considered just laying the heater on the bottom. I am sure it would be fine. I just didn't want the dam thing melting the plastic.

The thermometer, I assume you are talking about the white digital one, is one I had on hand in my kitchen, I use it when I cook things in my oven. I have a hydrometer that has a thermometer in it that would have worked just fine. As this is a trial run I wanted the convince of just walking by and seeing the temp. I priced many thermometers ranging from stick-on, analog, all the way up to a digital one with a remote display. I think I will just leave the digital one there for now and grab it as I need it for cooking then put it back.

I added the small pump because having 3 carboys in the tub was kinda like a wall that kept the temp down as much as 10 deg opposite the heater. It does not move alot of water but it does the job. There is now even heating in all areas of the tub.

RR


----------



## joea132 (Dec 11, 2012)

My cell at stays at 66 pretty much year round. I'd like to cool it if anything at least to age. I use heater pads for raising temperature if I have a sluggish or stuck fermentation. My buddy was just telling me about how he took a large cardboard box over his demijohn, cut a hole in it and stuck a heater I'm the hole. I can't believe he didn't burn his house down. 

Are you a Chicago Jake? I'm career in CT.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 11, 2012)

joea132 said:


> My cell at stays at 66 pretty much year round. I'd like to cool it if anything at least to age. I use heater pads for raising temperature if I have a sluggish or stuck fermentation. My buddy was just telling me about how he took a large cardboard box over his demijohn, cut a hole in it and stuck a heater I'm the hole. I can't believe he didn't burn his house down.
> 
> Are you a Chicago Jake? I'm career in CT.



Dont get me wrong but I dont want to turn this to turn this thread into a debate of other methods of temp management. I just wanted to illustrate the method I chose.

From what I have read heating pads and brew belts are hit or miss with temp and they need constant tinkering. And, like you said I feel the potential as a fire hazard. I just wanted some thing I could 'set and forget'


I am doing this for primary and secondary fermentation up till the point I rack for bulk aging. I then leave them in a part of my basement that a constant mid 60's. 


I live in Hammond Indiana I am 20 min from down town Chicago Have been on the HFD to 23+ years. Love it!!

RR


----------



## JohnT (Dec 11, 2012)

I can see the need to maintain warm temps for wine that is still fermenting, but why would you want to keep aging wine warm?


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 11, 2012)

I really like the aquarium heater concept for exactly what he says - It is a constant temp. Another thing I do that keeps the heat in there is a thermal (foil) blanket draped over the bin. 

I don't think He uses the heat to age.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 11, 2012)

JohnT said:


> I can see the need to maintain warm temps for wine that is still fermenting, but why would you want to keep aging wine warm?



I dont age at that temp. Let me clarify, after fermentation I take them out of the water bath and move them to a cooler part of the basement to bulk age.

RR


----------



## robie (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice! Only thing I might recommend is to use two heaters, one on each side of the tub, rather than just one. This would spread the load and provide a backup, should one heater fail. These small heaters are not that heavy duty and won't last a terribly long time.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 11, 2012)

robie said:


> Very nice! Only thing I might recommend is to use two heaters, one on each side of the tub, rather than just one. This would spread the load and provide a backup, should one heater fail. These small heaters are not that heavy duty and won't last a terribly long time.



Thanks Robie, good point. While I was doing my research, mostly reading _Tropical Fish Forums_ no one mentioned these things haveing a short lifespan. I will give you that the heater is not built to take any abuse. It is rated for 100 gallons I would think I have around 50 gallons I am tending to. I am very careful not to bang into it. If and when it craps out I think I would by 2 smaller ones. The 200Watt one is rated for up to 50 gallons. If I used 2 of those then they would not work as hard and I would have backup.

RR


----------



## Thig (Dec 11, 2012)

RR, I have a 75 gallon aquarium in my den. I honestly don't remember what wattage the heater is but it has been going for 12 years. I don't think they necessarily have a short life. Maybe I have just been lucky.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 12, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> I dont age at that temp. Let me clarify, after fermentation I take them out of the water bath and move them to a cooler part of the basement to bulk age.
> 
> RR


 
oh, ok, 

Actually, this is not too strange when you think about it. Most pro wineries have glycol jacketed tanks to control temperature (although usually to keep the must cool).


----------



## robie (Dec 12, 2012)

JohnT said:


> oh, ok,
> 
> Actually, this is not too strange when you think about it. Most pro wineries have glycol jacketed tanks to control temperature (although usually to keep the must cool).



Yep, that's where I need to temperature control - to keep it cooler, especially for the whites, because I like D47 yeast and a fermentation temperature below 62F.

I put together a temperature controller, a pump, coil of copper, and an ice chest. It works well for me, because my basement stays fairly cool anyway. I would rather do something with a chest freezer and just might some day.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 12, 2012)

robie said:


> Yep, that's where I need to temperature control - to keep it cooler, especially for the whites, because I like D47 yeast and a fermentation temperature below 62F.
> 
> I put together a temperature controller, a pump, coil of copper, and an ice chest. It works well for me, because my basement stays fairly cool anyway. I would rather do something with a chest freezer and just might some day.




I would say a chest cooler and a Johnson Control would do the trick to keep it cool. 

RR


----------



## robie (Dec 12, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> I would say a chest cooler and a Johnson Control would do the trick to keep it cool.
> 
> RR



I have the Johnson controller and love it. I'll probably wait until I move to Santa Rosa, Ca. before I go to the freezer. Maybe by that time, being so close to really, really great Chardonnay grapes, hoping I can acquire a source for them, I might go a little deeper and pick up a small, used glycol setup. It is a passion of mine to one day make a truly outstanding Chardonnay. It can be done!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 12, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> I would say a chest cooler and a Johnson Control would do the trick to keep it cool.
> 
> RR


 
I do not recall which controller I have - but it will control cold or hot and has an adjustable swing also , and it can handle approx20 amps . When I get home i will repost the model #
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/RANCO-Electronic-Temperature-Control-3ZP77?Pid=search


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice setup, Rat. I, too, am a firefighter (26 years at the pump) here in southern Ohio. Hope you enjoy the Dragon Blood!


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 4, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Nice setup, Rat. I, too, am a firefighter (26 years at the pump) here in southern Ohio. Hope you enjoy the Dragon Blood!



Great to hear you are also Firefighter. I just started my 23rd year. I just made captain. Only 5 more for me.

The DB was a big hit here over the holidays. I am gonna start another batch here in a few days with jamaica (hibiscus). Ill start a thread when I get it going. Just too many other things going on right now.

RR


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 4, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> Great to hear you are also Firefighter. I just started my 22year. I just made captain. Only 5 more for me.
> 
> The DB was a big hit here over the holidays. I am gonna start another batch here in a few days with jamaica (hibiscus). Ill start a thread when I get it going. Just too many other things going on right now.
> 
> RR



Congrats on making Captain RR!!


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 6, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> Great to hear you are also Firefighter. I just started my 23rd year. I just made captain. Only 5 more for me.
> 
> The DB was a big hit here over the holidays. I am gonna start another batch here in a few days with jamaica (hibiscus). Ill start a thread when I get it going. Just too many other things going on right now.
> 
> RR


 
Yes, congrats of the promotion, RR! We run both fire and EMS here in Chillicothe. I spent 16 years as a firefighter/paramedic riding a medic unit. I took four promotional exams during that time, and was top of the list three times, but no one retired to allow for my promotion to lieutenant, so the timing was all wrong. In our dept. the lieutenants are in charge of the medic units. By the time I got enough seniority to opt off the medic, I had seen enough misery and death for my lifetime. Promotion by then was no longer an option. I dropped my medic card down to EMT-B, and took the spot driving the tower truck (SPH-100). Now, I'm the old crust fireman, still going in the burning houses with the young guys, while the officers stand and watch. I love it! ::


----------



## firefighterbob (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty new here on Wine Making Talk ,have been making wine for about 8 years.Just want to give a shout out to my brother firefighters.Retired last year after 26 years in N.J.Great tip for keeping the temp up for MLF.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 25, 2013)

firefighterbob said:


> Pretty new here on Wine Making Talk ,have been making wine for about 8 years.Just want to give a shout out to my brother firefighters.Retired last year after 26 years in N.J.Great tip for keeping the temp up for MLF.



Back at ya!. I just turned 50 in Dec. I have 4 years 11 months to go till I pull the pin. I am in Hammond, In. Just outside of Chicago. You can see Lake Michigan from my house.

RR


----------

